# Four quilts sold!



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just sold four quilts. Two from someone on-line and the other two from people here at the apartments who saw them when I was trimming them up at the community room.

I make charity lap and throw quilts so give away a couple of dozen a year. This is my first time selling them, but these four will give me enough $$ to buy batting and more fabric to make more charity quilts. Woo Hoo!

These measure around 50 - 55" X 65 - 70", so are throw quilts.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Beautiful! Very cheery colors.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Lovely quilts!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

lovely and congrats & thank you for all the charity work you do. Having a beautiful handmade quilt to snuggle under lifts a person's spirits.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I would have been thrilled to buy any of those quilts, but especially the third one. Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## coffeecassie (Aug 5, 2016)

Love them all!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's wonderful that those 4 sold so you can keep up your charity work. And they are so pretty.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow not at all surprised that you sold them they are absolutely amazing


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Good Job!!! I love your work.. my favorite is the first one,, really really like the batiks!! Awesome!!


----------

